# Excited and nervous



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally finished work walked away with mixed emotions sad to leave the people behind but my back is very glad to leave the digging and lifting behind!! well we leave on the 18th of this month and we are now on a just over two week mission to get fully organised, we are liaising with three different letting agent's putting together short list's of potential properties to view all over the paphos region, Car sold (for more than expected) Mobile phone contracts cancelled but our phone company Tmobile have let us move our numbers on to a pay as you go basis so we still have some form of communication while we sort out Cypriot phones. The tennants have moved in to our house and we've moved in to my parent's two bed apartment (slightly overcrowded!) I'm sure the next fortnight will fly by hopefully smooth sailing from here on in, I'll keep you all informed on the home hunting!!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

theo79 said:


> Finally finished work walked away with mixed emotions sad to leave the people behind but my back is very glad to leave the digging and lifting behind!! well we leave on the 18th of this month and we are now on a just over two week mission to get fully organised, we are liaising with three different letting agent's putting together short list's of potential properties to view all over the paphos region, Car sold (for more than expected) Mobile phone contracts cancelled but our phone company Tmobile have let us move our numbers on to a pay as you go basis so we still have some form of communication while we sort out Cypriot phones. The tennants have moved in to our house and we've moved in to my parent's two bed apartment (slightly overcrowded!) I'm sure the next fortnight will fly by hopefully smooth sailing from here on in, I'll keep you all informed on the home hunting!!


>>very glad to leave the digging and lifting behind!!<<

Are/were you a grave digger then comrade theo? ... just wondering :confused2:


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

virgil said:


> >>very glad to leave the digging and lifting behind!!<<
> 
> Are/were you a grave digger then comrade theo? ... just wondering :confused2:


Lol, I was a water network repair engineer. so basically I dug up roads and repaired or relayed treated water pipes


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Do you mind staying in the UK please, there are enough holes in the roads over here without a specialist turning up. 

Seriously, have a good look around, try just driving and ringing phone numbers outside properties that you fancy.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Do you mind staying in the UK please, there are enough holes in the roads over here without a specialist turning up.
> 
> Seriously, have a good look around, try just driving and ringing phone numbers outside properties that you fancy.


Don't worry I'm also very good and qualified at filling them in and tarmacing them lol, is there a lot of places to let along those lines? I'm presuming dealing directly with the landlords may leave more room for negotiation and we seem to fall in love with every villa we look at


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

theo79 said:


> Lol, I was a water network repair engineer. so basically I dug up roads and repaired or relayed treated water pipes


You must be fit then (better than a desk job IMO) I wish you a smooth Escape To The Sun!


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

virgil said:


> You must be fit then (better than a desk job IMO) I wish you a smooth Escape To The Sun!


Thank you


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Make sure your phones are unlocked then you can buy a Cyprus sim (MTN is about €5 and available all over the place) and not pay ridiculous rates for calls.

Keep your UK sim in case you return for holidays etc.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theo79 said:


> Don't worry I'm also very good and qualified at filling them in and tarmacing them lol,


we definitely need you over here then. The Cypriots are brilliant at digging up the roads but useless at filling them in without great big potholes and can't be bothered to tarmac them.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Make sure your phones are unlocked then you can buy a Cyprus sim (MTN is about €5 and available all over the place) and not pay ridiculous rates for calls.
> 
> Keep your UK sim in case you return for holidays etc.
> 
> Pete


How do we get our phones unlocked for cypriot networks? is it the same as unlocking for british network's? and thank's for the tip on keeping our sim's it never crossed my mind and we do have two weddings to attend next year in the uk


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> we definitely need you over here then. The Cypriots are brilliant at digging up the roads but useless at filling them in without great big potholes and can't be bothered to tarmac them.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'll pack a set of work clothes just incase the urge to repair a few road surfaces overcomes me lol
> 
> Joking aside I better not let my wife see this thread she'll try and get me to apply for a job!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

theo79 said:


> How do we get our phones unlocked for cypriot networks? is it the same as unlocking for british network's? and thank's for the tip on keeping our sim's it never crossed my mind and we do have two weddings to attend next year in the uk


Unlocking is a function within the phone. When locked the phone will only work on the network it is locked to. When unlocked it will work on all. It is country independent.

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

theo79 said:


> is there a lot of places to let along those lines?:


We found ours that way, we rang a number outside a villa, it wasn't suitable so we were thrown into the back of a pickup and taken to another under construction and being built by a relative and that is where we now live.

Agents take a months rental I think and many seem to just get in the way once the introductions are over.

We prepared a list of must have's and things to avoid and then went through as much as we could outside before ringing the number.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> We found ours that way, we rang a number outside a villa, it wasn't suitable so we were thrown into the back of a pickup and taken to another under construction and being built by a relative and that is where we now live.
> 
> Agents take a months rental I think and many seem to just get in the way once the introductions are over.
> 
> We prepared a list of must have's and things to avoid and then went through as much as we could outside before ringing the number.


Thank's I think we'll pretty much try every avenue possible once we land it actually sound's quite fun walking/driving around villages looking for properties should add to the adventure


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

just make sure if you don't use an agent that you get a good lawyer to check out the rental contract for you before you hand over any money.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> just make sure if you don't use an agent that you get a good lawyer to check out the rental contract for you before you hand over any money.


Will do thank's


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Are contracts any good, we know of tenants who have left leaving problems and bills behind them and landlords who have thrown tenants out with little notice and don't make repairs, then won't repay the deposit. Contracts just seem to be unenforceable here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Are contracts any good, we know of tenants who have left leaving problems and bills behind them and landlords who have thrown tenants out with little notice and don't make repairs, then won't repay the deposit. Contracts just seem to be unenforceable here.


As far as I can see from my and others experience, no contracts in Cyprus for anything are worth the paper they are written on.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Are contracts any good, we know of tenants who have left leaving problems and bills behind them and landlords who have thrown tenants out with little notice and don't make repairs, then won't repay the deposit. Contracts just seem to be unenforceable here.


From what I've read, that sadly seems to be the case. I must admit that side of Cypriot life does not fill me with confidence, but I'm sure we'll cope. As far as landlords are concerned, there are good and bad landlords in all countries. It may come down to how you read the people you deal with.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> From what I've read, that sadly seems to be the case. I must admit that side of Cypriot life does not fill me with confidence, but I'm sure we'll cope. As far as landlords are concerned, there are good and bad landlords in all countries. It may come down to how you read the people you deal with.


I totally agree, I consider myself to be a good judge of character and I think in Cyprus it's going to be all about people skills!! especially when trying to bat down the monthly rent rate!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

And there is a lot of expat landlords out there eager to rent out and leave the island. So it is possible do a deal with countrymen. Easier and more just? Perhaps.....

Anders


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> And there is a lot of expat landlords out there eager to rent out and leave the island. So it is possible do a deal with countrymen. Easier and more just? Perhaps.....
> 
> Anders


"perhaps" being the important word lol I honestly believe there is good and bad in every group of people. My mission is to find the good guy's whether they be British, Cypriot or martian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theo79 said:


> "perhaps" being the important word lol I honestly believe there is good and bad in every group of people. My mission is to find the good guy's whether they be British, Cypriot or martian


I know some very nice Martians


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

theo79 said:


> How do we get our phones unlocked for cypriot networks? is it the same as unlocking for british network's? and thank's for the tip on keeping our sim's it never crossed my mind and we do have two weddings to attend next year in the uk


I rang Nokia before leaving the UK and they sent me a code to put in, but cost £20 though, i got an MTN sim card here, they are ok!


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

I popped in to a mobile phone shop today it cost me £10 for my wifes phone and I didn't think we'd need two phones so I accepted the nice mans offer of £350 for my phone considering it was free when I initially took my contract out I was chuffed and the money will no doubt come in handy over the next few week's the list of outgoing's keep's growing, health insurance is my current project :ranger:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> I popped in to a mobile phone shop today it cost me £10 for my wifes phone and I didn't think we'd need two phones so I accepted the nice mans offer of £350 for my phone considering it was free when I initially took my contract out I was chuffed and the money will no doubt come in handy over the next few week's the list of outgoing's keep's growing, health insurance is my current project :ranger:


I rang O2 the other day to ask about unlocking my iPhone. I expected a £20 cost but they said, as you have been a Pay Monthly customer, there is no charge. About an our later I received an email, telling me they had unlocked the phone and I should connect to iTunes with another SIM in. This I did and the Great God Apple congratulated me on unlocking my iPhone. Rather ironically my wife's SIM, which is Orange/ Vodafone, gave me a much better signal than O2. Oh well ... :confused2:


----------

